# Is there a page listing the svn revision numbers for particular FreeBSD releases?



## Snurg (Feb 5, 2018)

I know it's easily possible to find out the svn revision number of a particular release version by looking at the fourth dmesg line when booting the installation medium.

Is there a web page listing the subversion revision numbers for particular releases, so one can quickly determine which one to use with svn checkout, for building a particular kernel?

I was unable to find such a page when g**gling. Maybe I just missed it?
Do you know of such a page?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2018)

You don't have to. If you track, for example, base/releng/11.1 you'll get 11.1-RELEASE with all the security patches. There's really no need to specify a revision number. Also note that each -RELEASE version is on its own branch.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 5, 2018)

As SirDice mentioned, you generally don't checkout specific revision numbers to get a specific release. Instead, you checkout a specific branch (or tag on a branch) in order to get the release you want.

For example, if you want 11.0-RELEASE, you just checkout svn.freebsd.org/base/release/11.0.0

If you want the latest patch release of 11.0, you just checkout svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/11.0

If you want the 11.1-RELEASE, checkout svn.freebsd.org/base/release/11.1.0

If you want the latest patch release of 11.1, checkout svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/11.1

And so on.  /base/release/X.Y.Z gets you the same bits as the installer for X.Y-RELEASE.  /base/releng/X.Y gets you the security patches for X.Y-RELEASE.

If you track -STABLE (svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/11), then you may need to checkout specific revision numbers when testing features, or trying to figure out when something broke/was fixed.  Same for -HEAD/-CURRENT (svn.freebsd.org/base/head/).

If you really want to know the revision number for each branch point, you'll want to search the SVN logs for things like "branch" or "tag".

To get a feel for how the branches work, start here, and browse around the SVN repo in your brower of choice: http://svn.freebsd.org/base


----------

